# where can i find a egg crate divider



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

where do people get these dividers. I neeed a divider for a big tank. Where can i get one?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Home Depot man.. Just bought one earier..


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ive heard you americans get it from home depot but you can also use plexiglass and drill holes if you can be bothered to as it is tedious.
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

How much was it?


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

I just got mine from Home Depot in the lightning section. Just ask for egg crate if ya can't find it. I also got some suction cups too.

eggcrate - $10 CAD
suction cup - small size (4 per bag) - $2


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> DiXoN Posted on Jul 31 2003, 07:16 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ive heard you americans get it from home depot but you can also use plexiglass and drill holes if you can be bothered to as it is tedious.
> dixon


What are you trying to say there Dixon? Saying we Americans have no attention span?









Those dividers look to me like a shade for a fluorescent light. Go find one in a hallway late at night and steal it. O wait, I think I have seen that stuff in every elevator I have ever been in. Try an elevator.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

plexi would look alot better. just my opinion.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

One more question, i have a plexi tank and the top only has a small opening and its definitly not going to fit a 16 egg crate in it. Do these egg crate bend alot or are they very stiff?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

hmm, it might be tricky. It's not real flexible, but might be just enough you need. But I dont think you would have to bend it to much to get in your tank. Just drop it in at an angle.


----------

